# Gecko Tank Setup



## dustinmeth (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Guys,

New to keeping reptiles new to the site. was hoping to get some help on setting up a tank to keep a golden tail gecko. What size tank? what to get in it, eg heat mat or heat cord how much sand etc??

All help would be fantastic.

Thanks

Dustin


----------



## trader (Jul 7, 2011)

dustinmeth said:


> Hey Guys,
> New to keeping reptiles new to the site. was hoping to get some help on setting up a tank to keep a golden tail gecko. What size tank? what to get in it, eg heat mat or heat cord how much sand etc??
> All help would be fantastic. Thanks Dustin



Have you checked out the *'Links and Care Sheets'* on *The HerpShop* website?

The Herp Shop - Australia

Click on the 'Links and Care Sheets' button on the left of the page. Once there scroll down...There is a care sheet on* 'Gecko Enclosure' *that may give you some ideas?
All the best!


----------

